# CBS HD E&W?



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Yesterday I successfully hooked up my 6000 to all 4 satellites. I have CBS HD east (WCBS on 61.5) and would like to also add the west feed (KCBS on 148).

Does anybody else get both feeds?

Call to Dish #1. Tuesday P.M.

Should be no problem, but we have to call you back in 5 or 10 minutes because another call center does the HD. :

(they never called back) 

Call #2 noon today - Should be no problem--- oh programming is the same -- oh there is no CBS HD on 148. Good by. 

Call #3 tonight - let me check-- oops the computer will not let me activate 148 . Sorry. :shrug:

FYI, I cascaded a SW21 from the 3rd port of my SW64 to my 61.5 dish single LNB and it works fine. :hi:


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, They should definitely be able to give you both E & W. I have both. Works great for timeshifting HD.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Keep trying Phil - you will eventually get someone who knows what they are doing. Don't initially tell them that you are already getting it off of 61.5, just say that you want KCBS-DT activated on your account. I doubt many of the CSR's (even the HD center ones) know that you can get both feeds at the same time.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Follow Up:

After four attempts at CSR roulette with no luck, Thursday afternoon I sent a e-mail to CEO @ Echostar.com. 

Sometime Friday they turned on KCBS-HD :goodjob:

Thanks Dishnetwork!!

I now get a total of 7 HD channels (OTA low power & SAT)

Bad news is that Jefferson County is never going to allow full power HDTV in the Denver area. KWGN just got shot down wanting to add HDTV to their existing tower. It looks like they will reject any proposal for HDTV, I think this is four or five application that they have rejected. (a lot of talk about this is going on over at AV Forums)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Phil - KWGN still has a shot of doing a half power setup on their existing tower. But you're right - we aren't ever going to see full power HD here in Denver. I suspect that we will have no OTA at all once the analog channels are turned off.


----------

